# Difference between 18650 30q and other 18650's?



## jfeller2112

Hi guys. I am pretty new to vaping, I got a Fuchai Glo with a manta rta. The batteries I got with it were Samsung 18650 30q (I know this because I was told). I am looking at buying another pair of batteries to keep in rotation, but I was just wondering what the difference is between them ? I know the 18650 is the measurements, but I don't know what for example a Samsung 18650 25R means. Any help? 
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

jfeller2112 said:


> Hi guys. I am pretty new to vaping, I got a Fuchai Glo with a manta rta. The batteries I got with it were Samsung 18650 30q (I know this because I was told). I am looking at buying another pair of batteries to keep in rotation, but I was just wondering what the difference is between them ? I know the 18650 is the measurements, but I don't know what for example a Samsung 18650 25R means. Any help?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It is basically a model number and has different meanings (if any) on different brands. Don't place to much meaning on it.

Oh, yes, welcome to the forum. Coincidentally just dealt with a similar query and circumstance, please have a look here as well:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/batteries.t50085/

Welcome and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zebeebee

jfeller2112 said:


> Hi guys. I am pretty new to vaping, I got a Fuchai Glo with a manta rta. The batteries I got with it were Samsung 18650 30q (I know this because I was told). I am looking at buying another pair of batteries to keep in rotation, but I was just wondering what the difference is between them ? I know the 18650 is the measurements, but I don't know what for example a Samsung 18650 25R means. Any help?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Its only the model numbers

“25R” – Model of battery made by Samsung.
"30Q" - Also Samsung Model.
“VTC5” – Model of battery made by Sony.
"HG2" - Model of Battery made by LG.
"HE2" - Same as above but different specs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jfeller2112

Raindance said:


> It is basically a model number and has different meanings (if any) on different brands. Don't place to much meaning on it.
> 
> Oh, yes, welcome to the forum. Coincidentally just dealt with a similar query and circumstance, please have a look here as well:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/batteries.t50085/
> 
> Welcome and happy vaping


Awesome thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jfeller2112

Zebeebee said:


> Its only the model numbers
> 
> “25R” – Model of battery made by Samsung.
> "30Q" - Also Samsung Model.
> “VTC5” – Model of battery made by Sony.
> "HG2" - Model of Battery made by LG.
> "HE2" - Same as above but different specs.


Alright so if i had to use a 25R and then a 30Q, there wouldn't actually be any difference? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebeebee

jfeller2112 said:


> Alright so if i had to use a 25R and then a 30Q, there wouldn't actually be any difference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Not quite.

The 25R is a 2500mah 20A battery (Green Wrap)
The 30Q is a 3000mah 15A battery (Pink Wrap)

The mah meaning milliamp hours (How long it will last)
The A is the continues discharge rating (How much power you can draw from the unit)

There is unfortunately not a one size fits all solution. Either you can have a long-lasting meaning as in hours before charging again or you can have one that can draw more power at one stage.

I'm no specialist so I suggest having a look at mooch's youtube channel on batteries getting yourself some knowledge on the subject.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q

I hope my explanation helps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I find the battery life of a 25R is lower than a 30Q. I have 2 x 30Q for the Cylon. Seems it lasts me for most of the day but the 25R is for a single battery mod and half life is reduced to half of its capacity in about 30 mins. 

Getting a 30Q for my pico - then I can compare between the two single battery mods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jfeller2112

Zebeebee said:


> Not quite.
> 
> The 25R is a 2500mah 20A battery (Green Wrap)
> The 30Q is a 3000mah 15A battery (Pink Wrap)
> 
> The mah meaning milliamp hours (How long it will last)
> The A is the continues discharge rating (How much power you can draw from the unit)
> 
> There is unfortunately not a one size fits all solution. Either you can have a long-lasting meaning as in hours before charging again or you can have one that can draw more power at one stage.
> 
> I'm no specialist so I suggest having a look at mooch's youtube channel on batteries getting yourself some knowledge on the subject.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q
> 
> I hope my explanation helps.


It did. Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jfeller2112

RainstormZA said:


> I find the battery life of a 25R is lower than a 30Q. I have 2 x 30Q for the Cylon. Seems it lasts me for most of the day but the 25R is for a single battery mod and half life is reduced to half of its capacity in about 30 mins.
> 
> Getting a 30Q for my pico - then I can compare between the two single battery mods.


Okay yes. I think I will buy another pair of 30q's. Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

jfeller2112 said:


> Okay yes. I think I will buy another pair of 30q's. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Yeah I definitely would stick to the 30Q batteries. Funnily enough they were my first batteries and very happy with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebeebee

RainstormZA said:


> I find the battery life of a 25R is lower than a 30Q. I have 2 x 30Q for the Cylon. Seems it lasts me for most of the day but the 25R is for a single battery mod and half life is reduced to half of its capacity in about 30 mins.
> 
> Getting a 30Q for my pico - then I can compare between the two single battery mods.


On my Smok Procolor on more or less 50 watts I can go through a whole day on the 30Q except when chain vaping obviously. The 2 batteries last about from 7 to 8 at night depending on how much I have vaped.

I must add I work as a technician on the road so driving around a lot and clouding the streets hehe. I am quite a heavy vaper. The duration has varied though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Also not a bad idea to get one of these in your arsenal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> I find the battery life of a 25R is lower than a 30Q. I have 2 x 30Q for the Cylon. Seems it lasts me for most of the day but the 25R is for a single battery mod and half life is reduced to half of its capacity in about 30 mins.
> 
> Getting a 30Q for my pico - then I can compare between the two single battery mods.


The 30Q contains a whole 500 mAh more than the 25R so what you are experiencing is correct @Rainstorm. I am also running 30Q's for the most part. A good all round performer even in the mechanical mods. The latter I seldom go over 10Amp CDR so I am plenty safe.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jfeller2112

Zebeebee said:


> Also not a bad idea to get one of these in your arsenal.
> View attachment 132707


I have been looking at reviews onthe Nitecore intellicharger v2 and I think I will be adding that with the batteries. Thanks for all the help! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

jfeller2112 said:


> I have been looking at reviews onthe Nitecore intellicharger v2 and I think I will be adding that with the batteries. Thanks for all the help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



I have the Nitecore Q2 and it's great if you only have 2 batteries to charge at once.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Zebeebee said:


> On my Smok Procolor on more or less 50 watts I can go through a whole day on the 30Q except when chain vaping obviously. The 2 batteries last about from 7 to 8 at night depending on how much I have vaped.
> 
> I must add I work as a technician on the road so driving around a lot and clouding the streets hehe. I am quite a heavy vaper. The duration has varied though.



Hahahahahaha I chain vape most of the day - that's how long my 30Q's last... I only charge them once a day at the most. Rarely twice a day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

